# new wheels



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

So put the new wheels on this weekend, excuse the stance, forgot I had the bags all the way up when snapping the pics. They are 18x8.5 Keskin KT1's with an et20 offset. Pics are not great but give the idea, better ones will come with the A4.




















_Modified by seank at 11:03 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: new wheels (seank)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wheels aren't bad, but the allroad is good at making normally big wheels look small. They look like 16's







You should have put 20's on there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But that probably isn't helped by the big(ger) lip on those wheels. what kind of wheels are they?
Tires look HUGE too - do you do a lot of "allroading" in your allroad?


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: new wheels (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yes I actually use it as an ALLroad my a4 is what stays only on pavement. They are Keskin KT1's as posted in my first post.


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: new wheels (seank)*

Not bad, looking good


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: new wheels (nicokpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicokpe* »_Not bad, looking good


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new wheels (seank)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: new wheels (seank)*

never thought kt1's would look good on an alpaka allroad....I like them....a little thick on the tire choice for my taste but if you use the car for its intended use then those tires are needed


----------



## wayniac (Aug 4, 2006)

looks sweat areal classic look


----------

